# So it seems I've picked up a thigh strain!



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well thats my diagnosis. Played 5s last week and tweak my thigh, was sore the day after but fine for this week (well felt that way) played today and first shot I hit was a bit painful - retired to goals thereafter and can't kick the ball with any power in my right foot. Sounds like a thigh strain? Not got time for docs this week as I'm busy all week!

Anyone had experience with one, I can still run etc with little to no pain so can't be a rupture/tear. I was thinking the usual RICE. maybe some deep heat and a few weeks rest?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Be carefull with it. It might be torn. I still have problems with mine after something similar playing football. It really only hurt when I kicked the ball and played on. I now have a muscle which clearly can be seen as two parts.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ouch! Well I've rested it, thought it was ok and played on as you do being a man. The muscle isn't defined into seperate parts, and in any case there wasn't swelling just some tenderness so I do hope its a simple strain. Taking a few weeks off exercise anyways.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep,

I had one when i took up 5 a side again after a long lay off.

The only thing you can do is RICE and not to shoot with that leg for a bit. No sprints either gentle acceleration and deceleration (great for 5 a side huh).

It was my left leg i did i can kick with either leg so i just favoured the right for a few weeks.

Then when healed, stretch out first and you should be fine.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Yep,
> 
> I had one when i took up 5 a side again after a long lay off.
> 
> ...


Awesome, sounds hopeful. I'm right footed and my left, well, less said the better - I've got the accuracy of Stevie Wonder at a clay pigeon shoot with it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Awesome, sounds hopeful. I'm right footed and my left, well, less said the better - I've got the accuracy of Stevie Wonder at a clay pigeon shoot with it.


I did my left thigh because i am left handed and my dad is left footed. I can only put it down to mirroring him as a nipper that my right is actually better for overall power technique. Though the left is better for fine technique. I shot with my left and tried to put my foot through the ball with bad technique and ended up pulling the muscle as i tried to move my leg through the entire range of movement as fast as i could from cold.

So now, i always, always try to 'place' my shots rather than lace them. If I am lacing them, it's with the right which has better technique for power.

Ironically, tearing a hamstring (playing cricket) and pulling my quad has made me a better player as i can't just beat a keeper with BF&I anymore.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Be careful its my first night back training tonight after 2 weeks of rest. Had a slight thigh sprain then made it worse by falling down a couple of stairs which pulled it that bit more. 

All that meant even walking was hurting been wearing a support everyday for past 2 weeks and for training tonight (its outside and -1) I am wearing 2mm thick neoprene compression shorts to keep the area warm and compress it which apparently will help prevent it happening again.

Gonna take it easier than I normally would tonight and see what happens. Hope it does not happen again got a half marathon at the end of feb and this is doing my training plan no good.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

You need to be a wee bit more careful with a thigh strain than might be apparent at first.
There are quite a few muscles in there, some more powerful than others and some which contract only in certain aspects of movement. It is quite possible to continue to be fairly active and feel only minor discomfort whilst at the same time continuing to irritate and prolong the original injury. You can't go wrong with RICE regime and whilst stretching can be benifical you need to make sure you don't try to stretch beyond the point where you feel discomfort otherwise all these little muscle fibers which will be trying to heal and repair will simply be stretched apart again.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent advice guys thanks.

Stretching wise what are decent stretches for the thigh?


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

This is a good place for stretches but it only came up with one http://www.physioroom.com/prevention/stretching4_20.php same one our guys do at the end of our training.

I trained last night bloody hurt but today its not as bad as previous so I am doing R.I.C.E. gonna keep at that for next few days and then try a gentle run.

Its hard at the moment to stay warm whilst training outside with these temps so easy to get a strain. I train with these military fitness guys, last night when it was -1 we kept keep moving all the time to try and not let the muscles cool as you could get a strain. We didn't even stop for a water break.


----------

